# Fabrication Mécanique . اليكم هده الصفحة التي تضم العديد من الملفات قابلة لتحميل



## formateur (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

Fabrication Mécanique . اليكم هده الصفحة التي تضم العديد من الملفات قابلة لتحميل

العناوين :





Bijouterie - Ressources Formatives .



 Mécanicien Général Polyvalent .




Technicien en Fabrication Mécanique .




Technicien Spécialisé des Méthodes en Fabrication Mécanique .​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم
الصفحات فارغه
وكمان من الواضح انه بالفرنساوى
يرجى التأكد منها


----------



## حسنااء (26 سبتمبر 2010)

انا تلميدة مبتدئة في هدا المجال الصناعة ميكانيكية واريد مساعدة لكي اتعلم


----------

